# pto not working



## kalefarmer (Aug 20, 2009)

Its actually my neighbors kubota 4050 tractor. He was cutting very thick grass in my pasture when the shear pin on the bush hog broke. He turn off the tractor and replaced the pin. Now the PTO lever is stuck in the engaged/on position but the PTO does not turn or make any kind of noise. The lever won't budge. The PTO does turn freely by hand.
any ideas??
thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Was just curious if ever you discovered what happened inside the PTO mechenism?


----------



## kalefarmer (Aug 20, 2009)

*pto problem*

Like I said before, it's my neighbors tractor. The next time I went over to see him he had gotten it to work. He doesn't know what he did but I'm guessing that something about the lever just wasn't catching. I told him about the access cover in front of the seat where he could inspect the gears to see if they are broken or worn. But I don't think he ever checked it out after it started working again.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, I love those sort of self healing fixes!:spinsmile Glad to hear that your neighbor got it going again. Chris


----------



## Bill787 (Mar 17, 2010)

That was lucky. Did he ever have any other issues with it?


----------



## kalefarmer (Aug 20, 2009)

*no problem*

not that I know of. He is gonna bush hog my pastures this summer so we'll see.


----------



## kalefarmer (Aug 20, 2009)

Well it stopped working again. Now the lever will move into the on and off position fine but the PTO does not turn on. It will spin freely by hand but will not operate when turned on. I was going to help fix this for him. Where should I start?


----------

